

How to write a resume that will make it through recruiter’s screening systems - datacog
http://blog.predikt.co/how-to-write-a-resume-that-will-make-it-through-recruiters-screening-systems/

======
bonemachine
Better to just avoid dealing with recruiters altogether.

Except for secretive financial shops (if that's your thing) and temporary
contracting gigs, they're almost never needed or useful.

Nearly all the good FT jobs are advertised publicly (and loudly). So just
apply directly.

